# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Резолюция по межконфессиональной этике и проект "Последователи ведической культуры"

## Мария Московская

Намаскар, дорогие друзья! 

*Международное общественное движение «Последователи ведической культуры»,  в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 19.05.1995 N 82-ФЗ "Об общественных объединениях", Федеральным законом от 27.07.2006 N 152-ФЗ «О персональных данных», в целях получения объективной информации о последователях ведической культуры, а также о ведической нации и арийско-ведическом субэтносе проводит перепись последователей ведической культуры в России.*



Мы приглашаем всех последователей и почитателей ведической культуры и Санатана Дхармы в России и во всем мире заявить о своей приверженности. Примите участие в проекте «Перепись последователей ведической культуры» – http://vedic-nation.com/

Давайте узнаем, сколько нас!

Мы не подчеркиваем никакого расового, национального или иного превосходства. Мы равно уважаем все культуры и нации. В чистом видении – все они божественны и превосходны. 

Культура последователей ведической культуры – это, прежде всего, внутренняя культура духовного практика (садху), основанная на священных текстах и садхане (духовной практике). А им может быть любой человек.

*Цели*

Любая группа людей, ведущих духовную практику, должна объяснять другим группам и социуму – кто они такие, каковы их цели и задачи, что они делают, для чего они собираются каждый день, носят такие-то одежды, поют какие-то песни, кланяются статуям в своих храмах и сидят, закрыв глаза целыми днями, перебирая четки… И объяснять это легче всего через культуру, обозначать себя лучше всего через традиционную этническую принадлежность. 

И когда мы говорим что мы – последователи ведической культуры,  мы ничего не создаем нового,  не изобретаем. Это конкретная привязка к определенной жизненной философии,  религии,  культуре,  мифологии,  этике,  укладу жизни, мировоззрению, текстам, к тому,  чему мы уже давно сами себя причислили,  приняв символ веры,  и сразу все становится ясно и все вопросы отпадают. И социум доволен, и нам хорошо.

Тем более, мы живем в стране, в которой ведическое знание имело свои корни (наследие ведический ариев), но которые мы утратили на протяжении многих лет. Пришло благоприятное время, чтобы это знание снова стало нашим достоянием и чтобы все сферы человеческого бытия были освещены ее неиссякаемым светом.
Посредством проекта «Перепись последователи ведической культуры» в соответствии с законодательством РФ будут собраны статистические данные о приверженцах ведической культуры. Тем самым, мы сможем обозначить свое социальное лицо, – так необходимое в современном обществе (иначе если мы не обозначим себя сами, то нас обязательно обозначат. Все мы знаем, как...). 
Мы – последователи ведической культуры, которая имеет место быть в Росси. 

*В итоге*

Результатами проекта смогут воспользоваться все последователи и почитатели ведического направления, вне зависимости от школы и учителя. Главное – уважение и почитание Санатана Дхармы, Вед и культуры, чистое видение и толерантность в отношении  друг друга.

Мы предлагает поддержать инициативу четкого и ясного позициорования себя в обществе. Ведь грамотное позиционирование свой национально-культурной идентичности – это и способ защитить и отстаивать свои права в обществе, которое, как мы все знаем, на 99% состоит – увы! – отнюдь не из садху.  



*Ваш выбор – важен*

Мы приглашаем принять участие в Проекте, заполнив анкету  (составленную юристами) самому и рассказав друзьям, можно на официальном сайте – http://vedic-nation.com/ru-ru/form/

Международное общественное движение «Последователи ведической культуры», в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 19.05.1995 N 82-ФЗ "Об общественных объединениях", Федеральным законом от 27.07.2006 N 152-ФЗ «О персональных данных», в целях получения объективной информации о последователях ведической культуры, а также о ведической нации и арийско-ведическом субэтносе проводит перепись участников Движения.

Подведение итогов переписи после 15 августа 2014 года. 

*Организаторы*
Международное общественное движение
"Последователи ведической культуры" 
Благотворительная организация «Эра Единства» (Россия) – www.era-of-unity.com 

Мы – это интернациональная международная группа общественных, культурных и духовных активистов из России, Украины, Беларуси, США, Испании, Канады, причисляющая себя к нации ведических ариев, и исповедующая индуизм, йогу в качестве своей культуры, религии и мировоззрения.

Пишите нам – info@vedic-nation.com
Присоединяйтесь:
VK – http://vk.com/vedicnation
Facebook – https://www.facebook.com/VedicNation

*Что говорит Закон РФ*

Статья 26 Конституции РФ гласит:
1. Каждый вправе определять и указывать свою национальную принадлежность. Никто не может быть принужден к определению и указанию своей национальной принадлежности.

2. Каждый имеет право на пользование родным языком, на свободный выбор языка общения, воспитания, обучения и творчества.

Статьей 28 Конституции РФ каждому гарантируется свобода совести, свобода вероисповедания, включая право исповедовать индивидуально или совместно с другими любую религию или не исповедовать никакой, свободно выбирать, иметь и распространять религиозные и иные убеждения и действовать в соответствии с ними.

Также приглашаем поддержать Резолюцию «Основы новой межконфессиональной этики для духовных людей мира в III тысячелетии»

Ом Намастэ

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Чтобы узнать "сколько нас", можно сделать простой анонимный опрос. Зачем собирать паспортные данные? http://vedic-nation.com/ru-ru/form/

----------


## Мария Московская

> Чтобы узнать "сколько нас", можно сделать простой анонимный опрос. Зачем собирать паспортные данные? http://vedic-nation.com/ru-ru/form/


Lakshmana Prana das, тогда это не будет иметь юридической силы. 

_ Зачем в анкете нужно указывать паспортные данные?_
Проект Переписи - юридически правильно организованное мероприятие, проводимое согласно с законодательством РФ.

Международное общественное движение «Последователи ведической культуры», в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 19.05.1995 N 82-ФЗ "Об общественных объединениях", Федеральным законом от 27.07.2006 N 152-ФЗ «О персональных данных», в целях получения объективной информации о последователях ведической культуры, а также о ведической нации и арийско-ведическом субэтносе проводит перепись участников Движения. 

Анкета составлена юристами, чтобы результаты Проекта имели официальную силу, именно поэтому в анкете требуется некоторые персональные данные. 

Персональные данные, указанные в Анкете, не будут раскрываться третьим лицам без письменного согласия субъекта персональных данных.

Паспортные данные при сборе персональных данных согласно Федеральному закону «О персональных данных» обязательны.

В соответствии с действующим законодательством РФ, в целях обеспечения прав и свобод человека и гражданина Национальный совет МОД «Последователи ведической культуры» при обработке персональных данных гарантирует полную конфиденциальность.

Ом

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

С паспортными данными у вас зарегистрируется не больше 1% всех последователей ведической культуры.

----------


## Мария Московская

Т.е. где-то около 500 000  :smilies: 

Анонимный опрос не имеет смысла. Ну вот хотя бы Признать индуизм официальной религией
И где сейчас этот человек? Вот у него там ананимно 1773 голоса.

Пора уже на серьезном уровне это делать. 

А иначе...

----------

